# UPS query



## itsmeraja (Jul 18, 2015)

my config is:
i3 2120
4GB
500GB+2TB
CORSAIR CX500
beetel 600VA
now it have bought ZOTAC gtx 750ti from olx and my seller told me he had problems with his ups whenever he played games for too long so i may need a better ups..now my question is do i need a better ups or mine will work fine ??

- - - Updated - - -

my cpu and dell 20" LED is connected to ups..


----------

